# probleme mit inkasso !!



## gast110 (21 März 2013)

hallo erstmal...

ich habe in den letzten monaten verdammt viele inkasso schreiben bekommen ich liste mal auf

accredis...543 euro
diagonal...60 euro
first communication...417 euro
concred...550 euro
ksp...320 euro

so das erstmal die hälfte von dem was ich an schreiben bekommen habe
haben auh schon im internet nachgeschaut und viel darüber gelesen wegen abzocke und so..!!?

und ich habe diese nummer nie angerufen 0900...campoint...voicecall und und und ich bekomme monatlich immermehr schreiben

was könnte ich da machen...????


----------



## BenTigger (21 März 2013)

EVN vorhanden?
Da müssten die Nummern ja draufstehen, wenn nicht du, aber irgend ein anderer dein Telefon dafür nutzte.


----------



## gast110 (21 März 2013)

evn..?
nein sowas habe ich nicht
ja mein babysitter den ich zu besuch bei mir hatte für ne paar monate...aber ist komisch das ich auf einmal doch so viele schreiben bekomme
und naja ich habe die ersten schreiben dezember letzten jahres bekommen und das geht seid juli so weisst das verstehe ich nicht ist doch ein langer zeitraum


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2013)

gast110 schrieb:


> ... naja ich habe die ersten schreiben dezember letzten jahres bekommen und das geht seid juli so weisst das verstehe ich nicht ist doch ein langer zeitraum


Und da wirst Du heute erst aktiv?
Frage 1 - Handy oder Festnetz?
Frage 2 - Du hast Drittanbietersperre und Deine Telefongebühren werden normal abgebucht?
Frage 3 - Wenn jetzt schon die Inkassos auf der Matte stehen - was ist mit den vorangegangenen Rechnungen?


----------



## gast110 (21 März 2013)

ja heute erst ich bin leichtgläubisch und dachte did geht alles seinen rechten weisst bis ich den um hilfe gebeten habe und bemerkt habe das abzocke ist...!!!

festnetz
nein telefon wurde mir anfang dezember gespeert das heisst ich habe kein telefon mehr durch den ganzen rechnungen

dazu kann ich nichts sagen ich habe dezember den ersten brief bekommen gleich inkasso nichts anderes und did wurde von inkasso zu inkasso weiter geleitet...andere briefe bekam ich nie


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2013)

Dann bezahle dem Telefonanbieter die reinen Telefonkosten (Mehrwertsteuer nicht vergessen) und lasse die Drittanbieterforderungen außen vor.
Vorher informierst Du den Anbieter darüber daß die folgende Zahlung nur auf die reinen Telefongebühren anzurechnen sind und Du die Rechtmäßigkeit der Drittanbieterforderungen bestreitest.
Dazu müßtest Du natürlich sicher wissen daß Du eine saubere Weste hast und nicht Kinder oder Babysitter z.B. über 0900er irgendeinen Mist (z.B. Onlinespiele) getrieben haben.

Btw - die Anwendung rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln würde die Lesbarkeit Deiner Posts exorbitant erhöhen ...


----------



## gast110 (21 März 2013)

genau darum gehts ja ich kann mir da nicht sicher sein das er keine scheisse gebaut hat...den ich habe rechnungen bekommen wo aufgeliestet wurde wann und wie lange das gespräh dauerte oder wie oft...und es war immer nachts gewesen...aber ich habe keine beweise dafür das er es war und nicht ich...ich steh jetzt nur mit den ganzen scheiss rechnungen hier und weiss ne weiter


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... Btw - die Anwendung rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln würde die Lesbarkeit Deiner Posts exorbitant erhöhen ...


----------



## gast110 (21 März 2013)

ich weiss nicht was das bedeutet


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2013)

Das bedeutet daß Du Dich an die Rechtschreibregeln halten sollst daß man Deine Posts auch versteht ohne eine halbe Stunde rätseln muß

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SoS


----------



## BenTigger (21 März 2013)

Also...
Wenn im Dezember bereits dein Telefon gesperrt wurde, hast du nicht erst im Dezember Rechnungen bekommen.
Die müssen schon vorher gekommen sein. Denn du hast die Telefonrechnung länger nicht bezahlt, wenn es gesperrt wird.
Die Sperre kommt aber nicht mit der ersten Rechnung,sondern wenn die zweite und dritte ignoriert wird.
Schau mal in deinem Poststapel nach Rechnungen oder entsorge unangenehme Briefumschläge nicht ungelesen im Altpapier...
Denn danach schaut dein geschreibsel hier aus...


----------

